# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Tercera nevada en dos meses...

## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.

Parte meteorológico:
Tercera nevada  en dos meses en esta tierra donde lo habitual es que pasen diez años sin ver un copo.
¿Cómo andan los compañeros?
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## juanlo

Hola Antonio, por aquí andamos. 
La segunda vez que te lo decimos:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Hola Antonio, por aquí andamos. 
> La segunda vez que te lo decimos:


Hola a todos.
La nevada no ha sido importante por estas latitudes, no ha merecido la pena hacerle fotos.
Espero que en la zona de la sierra sí lo haya sido. 
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.
Esperemos a ver que pasa la semana que viene. Anuncian semana movidita :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## juanlo

Por mi zona de Jaen no ha estado mal, toda la mañana nevando levemente.


La nieve ha dejado una bonita estampa, además de aguita.

----------


## sergi1907

Qué suerte Juanlo! Parece una postal.

Mañana y pasado me voy a ver unos cuantos embalses de Huesca. A ver si me encuentro nieve por ahí.

Un saludo
Sergi

----------


## FEDE

Bonita foto Juanlo, el 10 de enero tambien nevo en mi pueblo que hacia 56 años de la ultima nevada.

Sergi seguro que veras la nieve y por favor saca bastantes fotos. Por cierto vas a ver el embalse del Grado?

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Hola Antonio, por aquí andamos. 
> La segunda vez que te lo decimos:


Hola a todos, menos a Juanlo que me ha tocado la moral :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Pues sí que he hecho alguna fotografía esta mañana, pero como no me gustaban demasiado no pensaba colgar ninguna. Pero llevo toda la tarde sonrojándome de los monigotes pancarteros que me ha colocado Juanlo...

Así que, a la salud de Juanlo, una estampa del casco antiguo de Hellín vista desde la ermita del Calvario. :Big Grin: 

Un saludo
Antonio

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## juanlo

> Qué suerte Juanlo! Parece una postal.
> 
> Mañana y pasado me voy a ver unos cuantos embalses de Huesca. A ver si me encuentro nieve por ahí.
> 
> Un saludo
> Sergi


Pues abrigaté compy, que menuda raska que tiene que hacer por esas latitudes. Ah! y no te olvides de la cámara, que queremos fotos.  :Big Grin:

----------


## juanlo

[QUOTE=Antonio Callejas;12186]Hola a todos, menos a Juanlo que me ha tocado la moral :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Pues sí que he hecho alguna fotografía esta mañana, pero como no me gustaban demasiado no pensaba colgar ninguna. Pero llevo toda la tarde sonrojándome de los monigotes pancarteros que me ha colocado Juanlo...

Así que, a la salud de Juanlo, una estampa del casco antiguo de Hellín vista desde la ermita del Calvario. :Big Grin: 

Un saludo
Antonio

Jejeje, en mi pueblo ha nevado más.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Antonio:

Bonita estampa de tu pueblo, gracias por ponerla y vamos a tener que decirle a Juanlo que te siga tocando la moral con los dibujitos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> Bonita foto Juanlo, el 10 de enero tambien nevo en mi pueblo que hacia 56 años de la ultima nevada.
> 
> Sergi seguro que veras la nieve y por favor saca bastantes fotos. Por cierto vas a ver el embalse del Grado?
> 
> Un saludo a todos


Por supuesto.
En un principio, si el tiempo y los dos peques lo permiten :Wink: , mi intención es ir a los embalses de Barasona, El Grado y Mediano. Luego ya veremos que puedo hacer.

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> Por supuesto.
> En un principio, si el tiempo y los dos peques lo permiten, mi intención es ir a los embalses de Barasona, El Grado y Mediano. Luego ya veremos que puedo hacer.
> 
> Un saludo


No veas la envidia sana que me das, espero que lo difruteis al maximo y ya estoy ansioso por ver las fotos, si te queda tiempo puedes subir hasta el valle de Benasque y Cerler, sobre todo si hace buen tiempo tiene unas vistas preciosas.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

En Daimiel, nevó un poco el sábado y se esperan mas nieves para esta noche, y después de las nieves lluvia, con razón están soltandole agua al pantano de vallehermoso, que no pase lo que hace unas semanas, que por poco se van las pistas nuevas de tenis al Guadiana, bueno creo que he exagerado un poco, jiojiojiojioj.

Saludos

----------


## No Registrado

donde me puedo enterar de lo que esta soltando vallehermoso, y me alegro mucho de todas estas nevadas porque estan cayendo donde mas se necesita

----------

